# First hundred years are the hardest



## just got it 55

By the title name Thats what my dad use to say

Married 40 years ago today

God Bless my angel wife for putting up with my ****

I hope she can survive another 60

55


----------



## Andy1001

Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## just got it 55

Andy1001 said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife.


Thanks Andy

55


----------



## Spicy

I think I love your dad.

A very merry anniversary to you both!!!!


----------



## Nirvanasky

That is so beautiful to hear I hope I can be married for such a long time one day


----------



## Lila

Zombie thread. Closing


----------

